# Houston Monthy Herf for March



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes there will be a Houston Monthy Herf in March. If you have not made any of the Houston Herfs then you don't know what you are missing!!

What : Houston Herf

Hosted by : cruisin66stang (Allen)

When : Saturday March 7th

Time : 2PM till 6PM then dinner following

Dinner : Dinner will be at 6 PM at the Cadillac Bar in Kemah. There are 20 seats reserved right now, we can get more if we need to. They have an outdoor area that is covered and we are allowed to smoke cigars there. Plus at the Boardwalk there will be a free concert starting at 8PM.

Where : El Cubano Cigar Factory and Store
904 East Main 
League City, Texas 77573
Map 904 East Main in League City, Texas - Google Maps

NASA 1 overpass for Hwy 45 will be closed for demolition on Saturday, March 7th. People will not want to come down Hwy 45. The best route will be to take Loop 610 to Hwy 225, and then come south on Hwy 146. That is a little out of the way but is close to some restaurants that we could hit after leaving El Cubano.

From Allen
"The Houston area herf for March will be at El Cubano cigar factory and store. Manuel Lopez (who is from Cuba) and his son, Manny Lopez Jr., own the store. They are located at 904 East Main in League City, Texas. I think you will be pleased with the quality of cigars they make that run from mild to full flavor. A roller will be on-site during the herf so that we can watch and learn. You can also roll your own if you want to give it a try.

El Cubano closes at 6 pm at which time we will make our way to a local restaurant for dinner. I'm trying to find something in the area that is cigar friendly and will update this event with the location in the near future.

I think this will be a great time and encourage everyone to attend who can."

Anybody who knows Allen knows what a nice guy him and his boys are. Not to mention that he makes most of our herf and drives hundreds of miles almost everytime to get there. So lets support him and his herf!!

Keep in mind that anytime a B&M/Cigar Shop allows use to have a herf at their location we must support them. I am asking that if you come to this event please buy at least one cigar from the shop. I know we always take care of them, just a reminder.

Members going
1. cruisin66stang (Allen)
2. cypress (Sam)
3. samsgrl28 (Martha)
5. Smoking Handsome Dude (Darren)
6. Darren's Godiva (Melody)
7. mmpjim (Jim)
8. mc2712 (Chris)
9. sysrock (Bo)
10. txraddoc (Allen)
11. tx_tuff (Frank)
12. boomerd35 (Troy)
13. patefengreen (Rhonda)
14. El Nino (Leon) Friend of Cypress
15.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am down. Hopefully its a nice weekend as I would ride my bike over there.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

I will do my best to be there. Darren will be out of town so it will just be me...I'll see if I can carpool with someone.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I thought I was going to get to go for sure, but now I really don't know. But I will try my best, have a lot going on.


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in..just a short ride in the vette for me


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

I come back from my business trip on the 7th, so I should be able to make it.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Yup


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

I want to go!!!!!!!!!! But won't be able to make it.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Have a good time guys...I will be working at Richmond Avenue.


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

Down with that! I'll be there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey Allen (cruisin66stang) are we going to do a cigar pass at this herf?


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

I should be able to make it so go ahead and put me down.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Got you Martha!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's Chris.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not sure that a cigar pass would work since they only sell El Cubano cigars, but everyone should buy a cigar or two to show appreciation for hosting this event. Frank and I will discuss off-line and let everyone know the plans.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Have a great time; hopefully I'll be able to attend one later on this summer after returning from deployment.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mc2712 said:


> It's Chris.


Sorry about that Chris, I will change it in a minute!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Two things added to the herf thread.*

NASA 1 overpass for Hwy 45 will be closed for demolition on Saturday, March 7th. People will not want to come down Hwy 45. The best route will be to take Loop 610 to Hwy 225, and then come south on Hwy 146. That is a little out of the way but is close to some restaurants that we could hit after leaving El Cubano.


Keep in mind that anytime a B&M/Cigar Shop allows use to have a herf at their location we must support them. I am asking that if you come to this event please buy at least one cigar from the shop. I know we always take care of them, just a reminder.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am out for this one, daughter is coming in from South Carolina for the weekend, so it's a packed weekend of family time for Becky and I.... Ya'll enjoy


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

JeffyB said:


> Have a great time; hopefully I'll be able to attend one later on this summer after returning from deployment.


God Bless, God Speed and come back soon...my son-in-law is somewhere in southeast Iraq..back in May!


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> *Two things added to the herf thread.*
> 
> NASA 1 overpass for Hwy 45 will be closed for demolition on Saturday, March 7th. People will not want to come down Hwy 45. The best route will be to take Loop 610 to Hwy 225, and then come south on Hwy 146. That is a little out of the way but is close to some restaurants that we could hit after leaving El Cubano.
> 
> ...


This should be a nice event..C'66Stang and I spent a few hours there on Saturday talking to the owner, his son, and his dad. A unique little spot. You might even be able to roll your own choice of wrapper onto a custom blend. Manny will have both his blender and his roller there to answer questions and show us how it's done.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It all sounds awesome Jim! I hope I do get to roll my own, can't wait!

Anymore info on their cigars?


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> It all sounds awesome Jim! I hope I do get to roll my own, can't wait!
> 
> Anymore info on their cigars?


Manny was putting a list together (they seperate the types of tobacco etc by label color), with tobacco blends etc -he needs to do that anyways-and then would forward to one of us...

Allen, if you get it and then format it..maybe I can add the Puff.com logo and print some out for us. Say Frank..can I have access to the logo for that purpose? I'll also do a small run of custom name tags that have the logo on it, if that's OK?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds good Jim, finding out right now if its ok.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I want to acknowledge the work that Jim (mmpjim) is putting into this herf. We met a couple of months ago and he quickly became a good friend and active member of this forum. He has been providing a lot of ideas and support for this herf. Thanks Jim!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

The following is a brief summary of the cigars at El Cubano. They should have a more detailed list at the herf. Overall they have around 12 to 15 different blends.

The basic line of cigars comes in three varieties. 

•	Dominican (blue band)
•	Nicaraguan (red band)
•	Honduran (green band)

Within each of these varieties, there are three wrappers (claro, natural and maduro). These cigars are usually blends from two countries. For example, one cigar is Dominican with a natural wrapper and is blended with Nicaraguan filler. This is a medium cigar but has very good flavor.

They also have a line of cigars called “Manny’s Special”, which is a 4 or 5 country blend. These also come in a variety of wrappers. The flavor of these is more complex due to the larger number of different leaves.

They also have flavored cigars but I do not know enough to describe these.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mmpjim said:


> Manny was putting a list together (they seperate the types of tobacco etc by label color), with tobacco blends etc -he needs to do that anyways-and then would forward to one of us...
> 
> Allen, if you get it and then format it..maybe I can add the Puff.com logo and print some out for us. Say Frank..can I have access to the logo for that purpose? I'll also do a small run of custom name tags that have the logo on it, if that's OK?


Jim we got the ok to do this. So if you still want to do it then go for it


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

cruisin66stang said:


> I want to acknowledge the work that Jim (mmpjim) is putting into this herf. We met a couple of months ago and he quickly became a good friend and active member of this forum. He has been providing a lot of ideas and support for this herf. Thanks Jim!


Hey thanks Allen..my wife tells me I need a hobby and till she tells me otherwise, i guess this is it!


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Jim we got the ok to do this. So if you still want to do it then go for it


Great, if I am unable to pull what I need from the graphics on this site, i will let you know. thanks


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok this added today.

Dinner : Dinner will be at 6 PM at the Cadillac Bar in Kemah. There are 20 seats reserved right now, we can get more if we need to. They have an outdoor area that is covered and we are allowed to smoke cigars there. Plus at the Boardwalk there will be a free concert starting at 8PM.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ok this added today.
> 
> Dinner : Dinner will be at 6 PM at the Cadillac Bar in Kemah. There are 20 seats reserved right now, we can get more if we need to. They have an outdoor area that is covered and we are allowed to smoke cigars there. Plus at the Boardwalk there will be a free concert starting at 8PM.


We will be meeting everyone up for dinner.

Should we use the given directions to go to Kemah as well?


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Unfortunately, I have to back out. My wife is going on a last minute trip out of town and I have to take care of the kids. Sorry. Enjoy!!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the directions will get you to Kemah. Just cross the Kemah bridge on Hwy 146 and take the first traffic light to the left. At the first stop sign, take a left and then hunt for parking. See you there.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't know what time I will be there, but I am coming. See y'all there!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

It was great seeing everyone Saturday. Darren and I had a blast catching up.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn I forgot my cam at home, was going to post some pics today.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn I forgot my camera too. I should pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

It was really nice to meet everyone and the El Cubano cigars and shop was great. The cigars made by El Cubano are outstanding and I will be shopping there more often. Great job Allen.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I just posted some pics and a brief write up.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/247401-houston-march-2009-herf.html


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

And I promise I will get mine up soon, just been a crazy couple weeks! Going to check yours out now Sam.


----------

